#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  باز شدن صفحه secure connection failed   در ویندوز سون

## kharad

با سلام 

هنگام استفاده از ویندوز سون مرتب این گزارش 
 secure connection failed   طی یک پنجره روی صفحه ظاهر میشود 
چگونه مشکل برطرف نمایم؟

----------

*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
یک عکس میتونی از پیامی که میگی آپلود کنی؟

----------

*kharad*,*onlyiran*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
اگه اشتباه نکنم شما در حین نصب ویندوز اینترنتون وصل هستش که اون رو باید قطع کنید

----------

*kharad*

----------


## kharad

> سلام
> یک عکس میتونی از پیامی که میگی آپلود کنی؟


 Untitled.jpg (65.7 کیلو بایت)

----------


## onlyiran

> Untitled.jpg (65.7 کیلو بایت)



عکس قابل دیدن نیست

----------

*kharad*

----------


## onlyiran

> Untitled.jpg (65.7 کیلو بایت)


آهان دیدم عکستو

ساعت و تاریخ سیستمتو چک کن و سپس سیستمتو ریستارت کن
اگه بر طرف  نشد فایر فاکس رو پاک کن!!!

----------

*kharad*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز سایتهای https باید سرتیفیکت آنها را تایید کنید. و همانطور که میبینید از سرتیفیکیت googleapis ایراد گرفته. (که این یا ویروس هست یا یک چیزی شما ره هدایت به این دامین میکنه) شما روی گزینه viewe certificate کلیک کنید و در مراحل بعد Certificate سایت گوگل رو Add کرده و سپس ok کنید دیگه این پیام نمیاد.
اگر به جای Add کردن certificate روی کنسل یا کلوز کلیک کنید همش این پیام میاد.

اگر با زهم این پیام آمد. کل کش مرورگر خودتون رو خالی کنید (clear rent history رو بزنید و everything  رو انتخاب کنید و همه گزینه ها رو تیک بزند) سپس مرورگر رو ری استارت کنید و اگر باز اون پیام آمد یک بار دیگر سرتیفیکست رو ادد کنید.
اگر برطرف نشد احتمالا سیستم شما ویروسی شده
موفق باشید

----------

*jfrras*,*kharad*,*onlyiran*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## kharad

> آهان دیدم عکستو
> 
> ساعت و تاریخ سیستمتو چک کن و سپس سیستمتو ریستارت کن
> اگه بر طرف  نشد فایر فاکس رو پاک کن!!!


 ساعت و تاریخ سیستم تنظیم است باز هم مشکل بر طرف نشد
از شما سپاس گزارم

----------


## kharad

> دوست عزیز سایتهای https باید سرتیفیکت آنها را تایید کنید. و همانطور که میبینید از سرتیفیکیت googleapis ایراد گرفته. (که این یا ویروس هست یا یک چیزی شما ره هدایت به این دامین میکنه) شما روی گزینه viewe certificate کلیک کنید و در مراحل بعد Certificate سایت گوگل رو Add کرده و سپس ok کنید دیگه این پیام نمیاد.
> اگر به جای Add کردن certificate روی کنسل یا کلوز کلیک کنید همش این پیام میاد.
> 
> اگر با زهم این پیام آمد. کل کش مرورگر خودتون رو خالی کنید (clear rent history رو بزنید و everything  رو انتخاب کنید و همه گزینه ها رو تیک بزند) سپس مرورگر رو ری استارت کنید و اگر باز اون پیام آمد یک بار دیگر سرتیفیکست رو ادد کنید.
> اگر برطرف نشد احتمالا سیستم شما ویروسی شده
> موفق باشید


بعد از زدن دکمه سرتیفکت این صفحه باز می شود و دارای دو پنجره می باشد 

 Untitledصفحه اول.jpg (90.4 کیلو بایت)
 Untitled صفحه دوم.jpg (97.6 کیلو بایت)

----------


## kharad

ببخشید ادامه آن فراموش کردم بنویسم
در پنجره دوم گزینه EXPORT فعال می باشد
 بعد از زدن آن این صفحه نمایان می شود
Untitled بعا از زدن اکسپورت.jpg (49.2 کیلو بایت)
منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/newreply.php?do...#ixzz1ltjYtZ1i

چگونه به سرتیفکت گوگل ADD نمایم چنین گزینه ای موجود نمی باشد

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## onlyiran

این مشکل با  فایر فاکسه  ! فکر نکنم ویروس باشه .
مطمعنآ در اینترنت اکسپلورر ارور نمیده .

----------

*kharad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

از پروکســــی استفاده میکنید؟ اگر همینطور بدون پروکســـی هم این پیام رو میده؟ اگر از پروکســـی استفاده میکندی که مشکل از همونه. اگر نه احتمالا تنظیمات مرورگرتون ریخته به هم.
حالا کاری که میگم بکنید شاید درست شد. تمام کش مرورگر رو خالی کردید؟ همه رو خالی کنید اگر نکردید سپس این آدرس رو دار آدرس بار بزنید: http://www.googleapis.com احتمال زیاد باز اون ارور رو میگیرد. حالا ببینید باز هم add نداره؟ یا داره. اگر داشت که ادد کنید و تموم میشه اگر نداشت به مسیر زیر برید:
Option->Advanced->Encryption و گزینه های ssl هر دو باید تیک داشته باشه. اگر گزینه پایینش هم یکبار بگذارید روی Aske me و تست کنید و یک بار Select on automaticlly باز هم تست کنید.
اگر باز هم نشد برید به این مسیر:
 
و روی reset کلیک کنید تا تمام تنظیمات برگرده. دیگه اگر باز هم درست نشد باید فایرفاکس رو پاک کنید و محتوای پروفایلهاش هم از مسیر C:\Users\youruser\نام یوزرتون\Roaming\Mozilla پاک کنید و دوباره نصبش کنید



همه کارهایی که گفتم به ترتیب انجام بدید امیدوارم درست بشه

----------

*kharad*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

اگر کارهای بالا رو کردید درست نشد قبل از اینکه فایر فاکس رو پاک کنید و دوباره نصب کنید یک بار سیف مد اجرا کنید ببینید درسته یا نه. اگر درست بود یکی از افزونه هایی که نصب کردید مشکل داره. یکی یکی پاک کنید. مخصوصا gtranslate یا افزونه های مربوط به زبان یا ترجمه گوگل رو پاک کنید

Firefox->Help->Restart with Add-ons Disabled...

----------

*kharad*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## kharad

درود مجدد

با همکاری دوستان مشکل برطرف شد از همگی سپاس گزارم

----------

*nekooee*

----------

